# A Gain Diet with Nlarge2 !



## Mark73 (Mar 11, 2004)

what would be a good beginners diet with the above added ? . considering i'm of slim build anyway , 5" 9" 145lb . I'm looking to gain at least 20lb .


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

> what would be a good beginners diet with the above added ? . considering i'm of slim build anyway , 5" 9" 145lb . I'm looking to gain at least 20lb .


Mate, I think you are putting too much faith in supplements. Remember supplements are exactly that they "supplement" a diet, they do not make it.

You are 145lbs so depending on your metabolism you should eat around 3000 and 4000 calories a day. A serving of N-large will only give you 600cals and most of it will be sugar, so unless you want to spend all your mony on tubs of N-large and end up a fat [email protected] then you should think about putting together a diet that is full of quality calories.

Don't mean to sound harsh mate, but I hate to see newbies spending all their cash on supplements only to give up when they see no results because no-one has taken the time to show them how to eat properly.

Post your intended 'bulking' diet and the boys will help you out.

Best of luck, Jock


----------



## Mark73 (Mar 11, 2004)

Should have put it more clearly realy , here is my original post

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?t=1560&highlight=mark73

Now after a few months of this i didn't see any gains what so ever , seems the more i eat and train nothing happens . Its begining to become a chore and thats not what i wont . In the way of supplipents i only wish to use this to maybe aid the bulking ?

Not sure if this is going to be a good idea or not .


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Ok my apologies you have already posted your diet, sorry my mistake 

First off there is 1 reason why you are not gaining weight, you are not eating enough calories. Plain and simple, if you don't eat enough cals you won't grow, full-stop.

I admit counting calories is a major pain in the @rse but unless you do this you can never be totally sure you are eating enough each day.

Start reading the nutritional labels on the sides of food packaging, make sure you are eating in excess of 4,000kcals a day.

You can use this sites to give you a rough idea of the nutrient breakdown of most foods: www.foodcount.com

If you are a hardgainer, don't be too strict a McDonalds now and again isn't that bad of an idea.

Best of luck, Jock


----------

